# it's been a while.... this is one of my N collection look



## verdge (Mar 11, 2008)

hey guys it's been a while since i last posted an FOTD here... it's a new look for me too coz my new haircut here... I cut it myself... i won't spend 20 dollars to cut off my bangs...

stuff i sed: all MAC

brows:maple browshader and spiked brow pencil
browbone highlight:Sulpt and shape (accentuate & sculpt)
crease: soft brown e/s, remotely grey e/s
deeper crease: dark edge e/s
eyelid:nylon e/s
upper eyeliner: blacktrack fluidline
lower waterline: fascinating eye kohl
lashes: #1 by MAC

FAce: mineralized skinfinish in Medium Plus
lips:4N l/s and sugar trance l/g
Cheeks: Light flush skinfinish

here are the pics: this pics were also taken coz it was my husband and I's 4rth yr. wedding anniversary...


















thanks for lookin and let me know what you think of my new hairstyle... I missed you all!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 11, 2008)

We've missed you around here pretty girl!  You look lovely!


----------



## ppalada (Mar 11, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------



## Renee (Mar 11, 2008)

Love the bangs!


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome back! 
OMG, Love what you did to your hair! and you look gorgeous as always!
happy anniversary!!!


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Mar 11, 2008)

i missed ur fotds...ur makeup always looks soo amazing..nd i like the bangs!!


----------



## Penn (Mar 11, 2008)

very pretty! your skin looks awesome, and great job on your hair


----------



## aziajs (Mar 11, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Mar 11, 2008)

*~*Love this look...your eyes are beautiful!!*~*


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Mar 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  *waves* HI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I've seen you at the F/S MAC in Sun Valley??


----------



## Perple1 (Mar 11, 2008)

I've missed seeing you ~ your hairstyle is soooo cute, nice work!  I LOVE this N Collection look on you, you (still) look like a doll to me! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 11, 2008)

You're so GORGEOUS!
Happy Anniversary.
I love this look, it goes so well with your bangs!


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Mar 11, 2008)

dang girl!! your BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## Chrystia (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome back! I hope your post means you will be posting more FOtD's again! I always love your looks, they are so creative and well done! I love this one too! You are just so beautiful!


----------



## Ambonee (Mar 11, 2008)

Girl.you.are.flawless. 





 The End.


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 11, 2008)

very pretty! and your skin looks madly flawless


----------



## Baby Mac (Mar 11, 2008)

I love the hair....so straight and shiny!!


----------



## PinkFlower899 (Mar 11, 2008)

i´m sooo!!! jealous, u look SO(!) beautiful!!! ur skills r amazing!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Mar 11, 2008)

very pretty look


----------



## Jot (Mar 11, 2008)

wow! so beautiful x


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 11, 2008)

so pretty!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 11, 2008)

what a great look for you.


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 11, 2008)

aww i love your new hair!! you look soo pretty as usual


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 11, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## makeba (Mar 11, 2008)

very very pretty. i was always checking the site for your posts to get new ways of doing my makeup. its sooo nice to see your pretty face and smile again. i am diggin the hair!!


----------



## weezee (Mar 11, 2008)

Very pretty look.  You did a good job on your bangs.


----------



## user46 (Mar 11, 2008)

you look so fresh faced and beautiful!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 11, 2008)

very pretty...you were missed.  hope all is well!!!


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 11, 2008)

very pretty and i love your skin


----------



## angeluv009 (Mar 11, 2008)

This look is amazing! i love it!


----------



## fuzz (Mar 11, 2008)

U look very pretty.Colours look great on u.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Mar 11, 2008)

GASP!!!  You look so gorgeous!  I love the makeup, the hair, everything!!!


----------



## Moonspell (Mar 11, 2008)

The haircut is awesome


----------



## Miss_M (Mar 11, 2008)

Very pretty !!

Love those colors on you


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 11, 2008)

Great makeup and the hair looks great!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Mar 11, 2008)

You look so beautiful as always!! Love the cut and the makeup. I miss your videos though.


----------



## SmileyfacedPen (Mar 11, 2008)

You're so gorgeous! I think the lips really flatter you, and so do your bangs. I can't believe you cut them yourself, you did such a good job.


----------



## nunu (Mar 11, 2008)

that is sooo pretty!


----------



## n_c (Mar 11, 2008)

Flawless!!!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Mar 11, 2008)

Incredibly pretty!


----------



## mslitta (Mar 11, 2008)

You are tooooo cute and those bags fit you so well. The whole look is HAWT.


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 11, 2008)

VERY pretty!!


----------



## mesopotamian (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the bang looks perfect on you, and you have flawless makeup application.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 12, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww happy anniversary!!! ^^
i LOVE this look!!!!!!! and the hair too!
and DAMMIT WOMAN, YOU NEED TO POST MORE!!! this whole verdge FOTD MIA thing is not cool! lol
glad ur back!

now post another FOTD!


----------



## simplykat (Mar 12, 2008)

you are the perfect asian barbie doll! ahhH! i missed your posts so much, and this definitely reminded me why! you're so talented!! congrats on the 4 yr anniversary!


----------



## ndn-ista (Mar 12, 2008)

ok u have reallyyy nice skin! you look amazing and love your own haircut.

You kinda look like a lighter version of Kimora Simmons.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 12, 2008)

Yay you are back!! >_< I really missed your FOTD's. Your hair cut is wicked and the makeup looks great. Did you end up getting the job with MAC?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 12, 2008)

You look goregous!! I love your hair cut too!!!


----------



## oooshesbad (Mar 12, 2008)

you look nothing short of amazing i love that hair do on you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fattycat (Mar 12, 2008)

Very pretty !!


----------



## kimmy (Mar 12, 2008)

i missed your face! you look absolutely lovely.


----------



## yummy411 (Mar 12, 2008)

VVEEERRRGGGEEE!!!! you look soo friggin fabulous!! this is my favorite look on you yet!!! this is soooooo hot! neutral but scandalous!!! thanks so much for sharing. you look wonderful!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Mar 13, 2008)

She's back and fabulous!


----------



## jilliandanica (Mar 13, 2008)

i've missed your posts girl! your looks were always so creative and flawless =) love the look and your hair!


----------



## vveinee (Mar 14, 2008)

Look younger, fresh & beautiful. welcome back.


----------



## entipy (Mar 18, 2008)

Aww. You look so sweet & pretty!


----------



## tchristi (Mar 18, 2008)

this is so pretty!!! the makeup is flawless, and the haircut is so fashion forward, i love the the combination of both, they compliment each other. i agree with u about cutting it ur self, that is what i do too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 18, 2008)

gorgeous and i love the hair


----------



## Nicolah (Mar 19, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love the lips.


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 20, 2008)

wow you are stunning. your makeup is beautiful too! great job love


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Mar 21, 2008)

Gurl u are definitly owning those bangs and the makeup just sets it off


----------



## lil_kismet (Mar 21, 2008)

Flawless! Love the look and hair


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh my gawd girl!!!

If you better do a tut for this. 

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 22, 2008)

You have such pretty skin!


----------



## mishameesh (Mar 22, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!!!!!!!!  I love your lips!  I bought 4n l/s and I packed it up to return to MAC but now I think I wanna keep it and try it with sugar trance!!


----------



## Debbie (Mar 22, 2008)

You know what I love (besides the fact that you're incredibly beautiful and talented)...

It's that you could show Asian girls out there that you could have a simple, understated, natural look...and look amazingly beautiful without the dramatic makeup.  I admit to having that problem and just got done telling  my bf that my weakness is the inability to do natural makeup and feel confident in it.  Thanks for posting and please continue!


----------



## a_star (Oct 25, 2008)

We missed you so much, your make-up is lovely and omg your new hairstlye suits you, Very Pretty <3


----------



## couturesista (Oct 25, 2008)

Super Cute, from the hair to the makeup!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 25, 2008)

you are stunning! love the hair btw.


----------

